# Lens Correction differences between RAW and JPG



## camner (Jun 28, 2013)

I just noticed something that had escaped me before...I use a Canon G15 camera and typically shoot in RAW+JPG.  LR 5 has a lens profile for the G15, and when I check "Enable Profile Corrections" in the Lens Correction section of Develop, up pops the G15 and a lens correction is applied.  All well and good.

If I select a corresponding JPG image, when I check the "Enable Profile Corrections" box LR does not auto populate the drop down items.  Picking up on a hint I've read, I can choose "Canon" in the "Make" drop down, and then LR auto populates the other two drop downs, but with a G10 profile!

So what does this mean?  The lens profile I thought was to correct for distortion effects of a given lens.  Surely whatever the lens does with a RAW capture it also has to do with a JPG capture, yes?

Is this a bug or a feature?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jun 28, 2013)

No, the Lens profiles are file type specific for raw files or for processed files.


----------



## camner (Jun 28, 2013)

So it's a feature.  Thanks for clarifying.

I presume that what LR does when it pops up a G10 profile when I choose "Canon" is simply LR trying the best it can to find a match and missing the mark, so I shouldn't use it.  Yes?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jun 28, 2013)

I do not know if the lenses on the two cameras are the same or similar. The profile correct for physical limitation/defects in the design/construction of the lens.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 29, 2013)

The camera will bake-in lens corrections to the jpg file so it will not require a profile for correction (or maybe it will but a different one depending on how well the camera corrects things)


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jun 29, 2013)

Read the below information with the following warning:  I do not own any G series Canon cameras, nor do I play a G series owner on TV.  But, I believe the information to be correct...or close to correct :razz:.

I believe that the G15 was the first G series Canon to apply automatic lens corrections to the jpeg in camera. The raw is not corrected of course. Since Canon has corrected the jpeg in camera, Lightroom does not correct it again automatically. You can choose to apply corrections manually.  This is basically what you are doing with your workaround where you get the G10 jpeg setting.  The G10 jpeg setting is the closest match to your G15, so it is the only choice that Lightroom gives you.  Earlier G series cameras did not offer any lens corrections, so even jpegs were not corrected.  So, Lightroom has lens correction settings for the G10 jpegs, but not for the G15 jpegs.


----------



## camner (Jun 29, 2013)

Bryan Conner said:


> Read the below information with the following warning:  I do not own any G series Canon cameras, nor do I play a G series owner on TV.  But, I believe the information to be correct...or close to correct :razz:.
> 
> I believe that the G15 was the first G series Canon to apply automatic lens corrections to the jpeg in camera. The raw is not corrected of course. Since Canon has corrected the jpeg in camera, Lightroom does not correct it again automatically. You can choose to apply corrections manually.  This is basically what you are doing with your workaround where you get the G10 jpeg setting.  The G10 jpeg setting is the closest match to your G15, so it is the only choice that Lightroom gives you.  Earlier G series cameras did not offer any lens corrections, so even jpegs were not corrected.  So, Lightroom has lens correction settings for the G10 jpegs, but not for the G15 jpegs.




This is really interesting and helpful....thank you.  I'm going to have to look at a few images carefully to see if I can see whether the JPG version of an image seems to be corrected.  If the G15 does, indeed, due in-camera corrections as it renders jpg images, then I would imagine that what I should notice is that the jpg version of an image should look like the RAW with the G15 camera profile invoked and different from the corresponding RAW image withOUT the lens profile applied.

I'll try and take a look at this.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jun 29, 2013)

Is it possible to turn the lens correction off in camera?  The reason I ask is because maybe it is possible that Lightroom is reading the lens correction data in the metadata and auto correcting the raw file using the Canon settings.  Just a thought....


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jun 29, 2013)

Bryan Conner said:


> Is it possible to turn the lens correction off in camera?  The reason I ask is because maybe it is possible that Lightroom is reading the lens correction data in the metadata and auto correcting the raw file using the Canon settings.  Just a thought....


Simple to check this, produce a jpeg from the raw file using Lightroom without and further Lens correction and compare it with the camera jpeg.

I have a Panasonic G3 Micro Four Thirds camera and Panasonic lenses which require correction, by design, it is applied in camera and also by Lightroom on the raw files. Some other raw converters do not apply the correction and the difference is very noticeable.

With respect to turning the correction off in the camera, I doubt it, Canon would not wish you to do this as the results would not be acceptable. IMHO same goes for Lightroom, they would be applying the corrections supplied by Canon in the raw file.


----------

